# DroidX2 GB Update appears on Verizon Website!



## keatond (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...-be-ready-verizon-releases-support-documents/

Ahhhh Im so excited!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## cashback (Jun 9, 2011)

I Just hope that we can sbf back to 2.2 so we can still 2nd-init


----------



## fbm111 (Jun 10, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but you will always be able to sbf back to factory no matter what version you are on.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

fbm111 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but you will always be able to sbf back to factory no matter what version you are on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


This is incorrect. With many of the updates for the DX motorola blocked SBF'ing back to previous versions. And an attempt would cause a brick.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

then we'll get a 2.3.4 sbf


----------



## cashback (Jun 9, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> then we'll get a 2.3.4 sbf


Just sayin be careful when updating, as of now 2nd init wont work on 2.3.4


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

no of course, my recommendation is wait a week until butch gets the rom out, if 2.3.4 comes out butch would probably work on that, also the backups you did won't work either so good luck, and if anyone gets ahold of this update.zip let us know, right now i'm trying to find the update through the old atrix url changing everything will update if found

update i failed
motorola.com/staticfiles/FileScan-S.../Blur_Version.1.3.232.MB870.Verizon.en.US.zip if some else wants a go, 
btw
http://www.androidcentral.com/gingerbread-update-motorola-droid-x2-now-available-verizon android central said that its availible but i couldn't get it


----------



## randomren (Jul 13, 2011)

This Is a great news.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

man i wonder when this will be available to install as prerooted like we have on the original x


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

when tbh gets it duhh


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> when tbh gets it duhh


Thumbs Up At The Title Part Is All That's Needed Here.


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

This is awesome news for development, but I really hope they worked the crap out on this one, blurs one thing, but a crappy bloated ram hog of a ROM with blur is another. I just hope they got it a little more right this time.
And hopefully someone braver than me will take a chance at losing 2nd init/sbfing to tell us whats up before we follow.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Time To Play Devils Advocate.

How Long Before They Pull This Off Their Site And Recant Their Story?


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

Although that's not entirely unlikely, just knowing they've done their soak (and that motorola themselves said the soak is the final update, released to only certain people less than a week before release). I'm gonna be optimistic but I do believe there needs to be a devils advocate to keep our hopes down just enough so they aren't destroyed when thats true.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

mazz0310 said:


> This is incorrect. With many of the updates for the DX motorola blocked SBF'ing back to previous versions. And an attempt would cause a brick.


As long as the bootloader version does not change, you would be able to SBF back. If they update the bootloader version, then you are stuck.


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

abqnm said:


> As long as the bootloader version does not change, you would be able to SBF back. If they update the bootloader version, then you are stuck.


That's a ray of sunshine, I miss the days on my dinc when I didn't even have to worry about locked bootloaders and what not.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

funkencool said:


> That's a ray of sunshine, I miss the days on my dinc when I didn't even have to worry about locked bootloaders and what not.


Haha now I miss how easy it was to ROM and root my X. I have a dinc2 that Verizon sent me to replace my X after about 5 times. I am a phone nerd, so I will not refuse a different phone just to try it. I like the X better for the most part, but there are a few nice things about the dinc2. Only problem is that it shipped with GB, so now I have no root or s-off and I would rather not go permanent hardware s-off. Ah compromises.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing Will Ever Beat My OG Droid. Almost Wish I Could Just Update Certain Things, Only In Dreamland.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Nothing Will Ever Beat My OG Droid. Almost Wish I Could Just Update Certain Things, Only In Dreamland.


I love my OG Droid. If I could get it with 1gb of ram and at least 1gb of internal storage, it would be perfect. Then again, if we actually get full unlocked bootloaders, then that sentiment may change. The OG is so easy to work on. The DX is fairly easy. HTC I am still a little weary of.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

So True, But We Just Gotta Keep Griping About All The Locked Sh.. Until They Do Something About It. If I Were Running A Business And I Heard "Hey, We Unlock Our Bootloaders A Whole Slew Of People Are Gonna Buy Our Product." You're God Damn Right I'd Be ALL Over That.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the marketing department is probably fighting with the service department. Marketing says lets get more customers by unlocking again and service says please no, we don't need more phones broken by the user returned under warranty.

So I understand both sides, but the OG was nice and simple.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe They Need To Start Making A Developer Model And Basic Consumer. The Dev. Model's Warranty Would Be Drastically Shortened Having It From One Month - Three Months Tops. While We Still Have Insurance For Those "Ooops." And The General Public Getting That Basic Phone Would Still Get Their 1 Year Warranty. I Know This Is Going Alittle Of Topic And I Always Have Something To Babble About.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it true that if you update you will not be able to Root !! I think I remember Ninja saying that. Comments Please


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Nobody Could Say For Certain BBE, Root Could Be Established Where You'd Least Expect It. Gingerbreak On The DroidX2.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I mean will the Gbreak Exp.work on the Update? Dont want to loose root and jones like I am over roms with root!!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Know You're About What Could Happen But Is Anybody Holding A Gun To Your Head Saying You Have To Update?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

No, just wondering if you had any info I didn't !!! GB on my X provided increased performance over Froyo, what could it do for the X2 !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

no one knows, in theory it could work


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sooo... no soak tests yet as of 11 last night and I know this cuz I got an email from Motorola MFN for a brief survey & if i was willing to be in the test group. Still no reply  hope today brings better news...keep you posted fellow X squares....


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

post the download link if and when sent plz


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm Posting Everywhere You Get The File Share It I'll Even Upload It To My Sharing Site As Another So It Doesn't Overloaded On The Server.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

man tbh really needs to get on top of this.... i think they will, cuz p3 just put the call out for it, first he's gonna post the stock gingblur, then root gingerblur, then something else...(This is all speculation)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Yeah I'm Posting Everywhere You Get The File Share It I'll Even Upload It To My Sharing Site As Another So It Doesn't Overloaded On The Server.


So much torcher, btw i saw force link on xda a while back from the atrix that should work something like blur.(etc) remember


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> So much torcher, btw i saw force link on xda a while back from the atrix that should work something like blur.(etc) remember


To Be Honest, No I Don't Ya Wanna Grab The Link And PM Me It That Would Be Cool. Thanks Eric.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I have no clue what you said there, im waiting for a legit release, in the mean time, ill attempt to work in the sdk


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm guessing He means 'he doesn't remember but show him what your talking about'


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well fellow squares, a whole 24 gone by & still no gb tests yet, unless I wasn't lucky enough to receive a golden ticket :-( I did receive another email for a survey to take if my x2 was a replacement from another x2, but I was one of the lucky few to receive one during the dx shortage thru asurion. But I hear some say Thursday & Fridays are their favorite release days so we will see....Anywho I saw this and thought it was an interesting read......
http://drippler.com/motorola-droid-...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook-pages


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> Well fellow squares, a whole 24 gone by & still no gb tests yet, unless I wasn't lucky enough to receive a golden ticket :-( I did receive another email for a survey to take if my x2 was a replacement from another x2, but I was one of the lucky few to receive one during the dx shortage thru asurion. But I hear some say Thursday & Fridays are their favorite release days so we will see....Anywho I saw this and thought it was an interesting read......
> http://drippler.com/motorola-droid-...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook-pages


Thats kinda unrelated


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Thats kinda unrelated


True but hope they finish hooking us big red folks up first. Anyways wish this gb would hurry up


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

it would be nice but only if we had root


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Thats kinda unrelated


Eric Don't Be An Ass, This Has Everything To Do With Us Because It's Gingerbread Related. It Makes Me Question Why Big Red Is Dragging Their Feet To Get Releases Out While Another Carrier Is Planning To Sail Right By Us.


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Eric Don't Be An Ass, This Has Everything To Do With Us Because It's Gingerbread Related. It Makes Me Question Why Big Red Is Dragging Their Feet To Get Releases Out While Another Carrier Is Planning To Sail Right By Us.


I was wondering the same thing and that's why it was posted. Big Red needs to get on the ball.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> I was wondering the same thing and that's why it was posted. Big Red needs to get on the ball.


True true


----------

